# Most difficult WH40K SM chapter to paint?



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What Space Marines Chapter do you think is the most difficult to paint?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Some chapters have strange icons. Some have hard to mix color schemes. Some colors are just difficult to work with. Some don't have obvious shadow and highlight tones.

Which makes you shiver when you think about painting them? I didn't include one chapter that I forgot about, the Lamentors, who are not only yellow, but also have a checkerboard chapter insignia.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely the Minotaurs - in their original scheme, that is.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Imperial fist. Yellows FTL... Then again, this all depends on what you mean by hardest to paint.

Hardest to make it look any good, or hardest to make them look really good. I find black to be a difficult colour to do really well...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I usually hate purple and white so anything with those colours I typically try and stay away from.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd probably say Celebrants.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Celebrants.gif#.ToDnmKNhiK0


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say a self created chapter because you gotta make a unique color scheme and symbol but after that I would say soul drinkers but they arent on your list.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't even know the colour schemes for half of these, lol


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Don't even know the colour schemes for half of these, lol


Same here, really need to work on that I think:wacko:

Out of the chapters I've painted, or at least attempted, so far I would say the hardest have been White Scars and Raven Guard, white and black are both pains in the arse!
Unlike a few others I don't seem to have a problem with purple and I haven't really tried yellow yet, maybe it's time to give Imperial Fists a go?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd say any mix of white with a dark color, or yellow with a dark color, since they are so hard to keep separate and distinct and because yellow is so transparent. Howling Griffons, with their half yellow and half red and extremely difficult to freehand chapter badge, are definitely a difficult chapter to paint and make look good.

The Soul Drinkers aren't on the list because they are renegade/chaos. However, there are several chapters with the same purple and gold color scheme, such as the Imperial Stars.

The color schemes of all these guys (except for the non-codex chapters) are in the Insignium Astartes, Codex Space Marines, and Index Astartes books.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I paint Howling Griffons so I really dont find them that difficult ...just tedious

but these guys

this would drive me nuts just trying to get the lines even.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Sons of Malice are a quartered black and white, which must be a nightmare to paint. My vote is with them.


----------

